# GPTS text?



## Polanus1561 (Apr 16, 2017)

May I know which STs does GPTS use, and can anyone share any other books they use for their courses?


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2017)

I would call and ask, but if you want to search, just look for the course you are interested in for the semester that you are interested in.

http://astore.amazon.com/greenvpresbyt-20?_encoding=UTF8&node=118

For example, Fall 2016, ST 31
http://astore.amazon.com/greenvpresbyt-20?_encoding=UTF8&node=147

shows Morton Smith's 2 volume ST, Calvin's Institutes, Bavinck's Reformed Dogmatics (vol 2), etc.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks, had not heard of Morton Smith till now.


----------

